# Introducing the vpsBoard Library!



## MannDude (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm pretty excited to get this up and off the ground finally, it's been a work in progress for a while. As you may have seen already in the sidebar, there is a block containing articles/tutorials from the new vpsBoard 'Library'.

The Library consists of quality articles and tutorials submitted by vpsBoard members and will be the home of newly created content that will be made on a regular basis starting next month from our Content Contributors. I'm very excited to move vpsBoard forward in being a great source of relevant information for everyone in the industry, whether you're a customer looking to setup your first VPS or the business owner trying to reduce the impact of a DDoS attack on your node. The Library will be a central collection of great contributions to vpsBoard. Whether you browse the library directly or not is your choice, published articles in the library will also be visible on the forum in the appropriate section. Comments made to the forum thread will appear in the Library article, and vice versa.

So, this is just a quick update. There are still some minor cosmetic issues that need to be worked out but I felt the setup was ready enough to move forward with.

*Note:  *The vpsBoard 2013 theme has been disabled as only about 150 people were using it (and I am uncertain how many were actually active members). It may be re-added but needs to be updated to work with the new features, so for now it's been disabled and members forced to the 2014 theme that's been used by most.


----------



## RTGHM (Jan 18, 2015)

MannDude said:


> I'm pretty excited to get this up and off the ground finally, it's been a work in progress for a while. As you may have seen already in the sidebar, there is a block containing articles/tutorials from the new vpsBoard 'Library'.
> 
> The Library consists of quality articles and tutorials submitted by vpsBoard members and will be the home of newly created content that will be made on a regular basis starting next month from our Content Contributors. I'm very excited to move vpsBoard forward in being a great source of relevant information for everyone in the industry, whether you're a customer looking to setup your first VPS or the business owner trying to reduce the impact of a DDoS attack on your node. The Library will be a central collection of great contributions to vpsBoard. Whether you browse the library directly or not is your choice, published articles in the library will also be visible on the forum in the appropriate section. Comments made to the forum thread will appear in the Library article, and vice versa.
> 
> ...


Okay, good, I'm not fucking insane. I saw library and was like "..... wasn't that just recent posts the last time I refreshed....?"

And looks good though.


----------



## k0nsl (Jan 18, 2015)

As an avid reader, what can I say? I like it a lot!


----------



## RTGHM (Jan 18, 2015)

Any possibilities to do a little logging and based off of what members visit on the forum, suggest possible articles to best suit what they browse on the forums?


----------



## drmike (Jan 18, 2015)

I like The Library.   Lots of good reference material that I either forgot about (and ended up buried in the site) or that I somehow missed.

I am a big fan of similar curated collections of good materials / highly focused topics.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## MannDude (Jan 18, 2015)

RTGHM said:


> Any possibilities to do a little logging and based off of what members visit on the forum, suggest possible articles to best suit what they browse on the forums?


I am not 100% certain. It would be neat though, I do agree with that.


----------



## clarity (Jan 18, 2015)

This new library feature is pretty nice. I like the layout of the content that is provided on the page. It makes it easy to see what the article provides for you. 

Very clean way of doing things.


----------



## danni (Jan 18, 2015)

> *Note:  *The vpsBoard 2013 theme has been disabled as only about 150 people were using it


I was one of them 

Is there anyway to get the "recent topics" back ?


----------



## MannDude (Jan 18, 2015)

danni said:


> I was one of them
> 
> Is there anyway to get the "recent topics" back ?


Here you go.


----------



## Kalam (Jan 18, 2015)

Looks good. Could you implement categories though, like if I wanted to look at ones that talked about nginx, or security, etc.


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 18, 2015)

Great work.


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 19, 2015)

That's a nice way to present highly rated tutorials.

Reminds me to write some tutorials again..


----------



## eva2000 (Jan 19, 2015)

nice.. only just noticed the library today heh


----------



## mojeda (Jan 20, 2015)

Does it bug anyone else that the list changes every time the page loads?


----------



## drmike (Jan 21, 2015)

mojeda said:


> Does it bug anyone else that the list changes every time the page loads?


I actually like the random aspect.   Every page reload might be a bit much....

Seeing stuff in there often that I need to bookmark and finally give a spin.


----------



## mojeda (Jan 21, 2015)

drmike said:


> I actually like the random aspect.   Every page reload might be a bit much....
> 
> Seeing stuff in there often that I need to bookmark and finally give a spin.


To me it seems better to show latest ones and then include a link to the library, otherwise people just bypass the whole library all together (in my opinion). *click*, oh look another I want *click*, oh look another *click*.


----------



## qrwteyrutiyoup (Feb 26, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Here you go.


Any chances of changing the behavior of the "Recent Comments" frame? Displaying the same topic in every spot does show people commented there last, but I think it would be really more valuable to see the last topics people have commented on.


----------



## Chatahooch (Feb 28, 2015)

Nice one. Can never have too many well written current guides.


----------



## willie (Mar 1, 2015)

I think we can do without the entry about purposely hogging disk space on shared hosts.  I'm sort of understanding about the motivation behind it (it was a dig against a certain disliked provider) but it doesn't seem like something needing immortalization in the library.


----------



## ChrisM (Apr 11, 2015)

qrwteyrutiyoup said:


> Any chances of changing the behavior of the "Recent Comments" frame? Displaying the same topic in every spot does show people commented there last, but I think it would be really more valuable to see the last topics people have commented on.



I liked it better when the recent threads option was on top. Easier to find out what is going on in the world without looking through all the categories or waiting for someone to comment.


----------



## BBGN Brian (Apr 15, 2015)

This looks great! Always making solid improvements here.


----------

